# Displaying Threads : Is it me?



## jaybird0827 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oops, before I complain - I have noticed the performance improvement - thanks Rich!

I'm getting "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" when I go to look at certain threads. Here are some examples -

http://www.puritanboard.com/f22/pray-family-28105/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f26/some-interesting-puritanboard-statistics-28095/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/pb-dog-show-28099/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f22/pray-housekeepers-husband-son-27289/

And some examples of ones that worked -

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/house-hunting-update-28091/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f22/long-separation-due-military-service-28055/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f40/priests-levites-28088/

I hope this information is helpful.

Again, thanks!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 4, 2008)

Same here. In some cases the first page of a two page thread won't come up.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not sure about threads, but right now I cannot open PMs.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2008)

Any better?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 4, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Any better?



Yes. TY


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 4, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Any better?


 
Yep, that did it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2008)

I just re-enabled a Caching program. Anybody experiencing this problem again?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2008)

Should be OK now. I had to disable it again. This is frustrating. The board seems to be working now but I'll be fixing this sometime this week.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 5, 2008)

New question:

I noticed yesterday that the image I had in my signature







instead of showing the picture it showed the URL http://www.iconbazaar.com/animals/birds/bluejay_1a.gif of the image location. I went to my CP to troubleshoot and I noticed that the image icon was no longer on the toolbar.

If the "image" option is no longer available as far as the signature it's not a big deal, I just want to know if that is part of the change for going forward?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Narnian (Jan 7, 2008)

You also may want to delete the local cache of temporary Internet files of whatever browser you are using - if this gets large (or sometimes corrupted) it can cause flaky browser behavior. I have seen this fix BBS issues before (at least on other BBS).


----------

